
Sex robots to “feel” human touch with new ‘smart skin’ - oedmarap
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/8030636/sex-robots-feel-human-touch-smart-skin
======
fastbeef
Every day it seems more and more like were living in a Black Mirror episode.
How do I get off?

~~~
jandrese
When we realize that the these smart skins are fragile so we program the
robots to feel pain. Then people start torturing them. Cut to end credits.

